# Just wanted to share :)



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

aww sounds like you had a really good day. 
And by the sounds of it he did too :O)
Im glad you guys had such a good ride. And one that he overcame so much :O) yay lol


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Yay !  
Thats great, Trail riding is so much fun dont you think ?  Definitally works with a horse all round !


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Sounds wonderful--that's what trail riding is all about! 
It's not unusual to be a rock horse. A couple of my horses are convinced that a horse-eating troll lives behind every one over a certain size.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Good for you! Glad you had a great ride...I'm jealous! lol_


----------

